# How to break out of a Sheltered Upbringing?



## listo213 (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

I grew up not extremely sheltered but to a point where I avoid not to socialize and much more prefer just hanging out with myself. I dont know if its my Introverted traits that do that but I do have a form of SA. It sucks especially after I just graduated with an engineering degree recently and I really dont have a social life at all anymore. 

With that being said, I'm asking if anybody has any tips on how a person who has had a sheltered upbringing can break out of his social awkwardness, 

to me it seems the number one Turn off or ways for people to consider you weird and neglect you is if you come off a bit awkward. I hate it and wish people didn't avoid socially awkward people like the plague lol. 

Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## marsia (Mar 22, 2016)

Are there things you can do with your interests that would get you out of the house? There are all kinds of things going on in the maker's movement, for instance. Could you meet other engineers and technical and creative types in cafes near business that employ engineers? Are there any volunteer things you could do that you are interested in? 

The more you focus on your awkwardness in a wanting to hide it way, the more it blooms, unfortunately. Instead just embrace it. Laugh with others about it and publicly proclaim yourself shy and be ok with that. A ton of us are, and it's fine!


----------

